# James "Light's Out" Toney.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Many people don't like the guy due his personality and laziness, but I dig James Toney. Sure, his current state is downright embarrassing, but the guy used to be a really, really good boxer. His tooling of Iran Barkley was beautiful to watch. Dude has that shoulder roll style, and I dig that, plus his chin is pretty damn manly. I actually enjoy some fat Toney fights, like him beating down an old Evander, which was very pleasing to see, since I can't stand Holyfield. The guy had weight issues and was mad inconsistent, but when Toney was on, he was on, you know? Very interesting fighter when motivated.

Best Toney fights.

vs Jirov.
vs Holyfield.
vs Nunn.
vs DeWitt.
vs Charles Williams (Hilarious KO).
vs Barkley (Best Toney you'll ever see).

Discuss.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I never liked Toney and think he's a moron, but he was a very slick boxer oddly enough, even when he balooned up to heavyweight (well besides the fights with Peter). 

His middleweight career was superb until he ran into Jones Jr. The Holyfield fight is up on Youtube if anybody wanted to check that out, it is a pretty sad destruction to watch.

It wouldn't hurt heavyweight boxing (in North America) to have a personality like Toney right now, especially with two brothers owning all of the major titles.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

He is my favourite boxer and I love his shit talk. I'm normally not a big fan of shit talk, but I love it when he does it. He's got mad skills and I love watching him as a fatty.


----------

